# Burton Nug..what to do?



## LoEdge (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright.... i been snowboarding a total of five times and usually rent but the renting cost is adding up and i already spent like 500+ on just rentals alone. so i went into my local shop and talked for the guy for like two hrs about the nug 150.... and i really didnt get anything the guy was saying about how it rides like a 158 and all that but its the size of a 150.......... im 5'10...180lbs.... i dont plan on doing any "park" riding just going to the top and coming down... thats about it....do you think this is a good board for me?... any feedback would be great (i dont know crap right about know)...also i dont want something that im gunna go a few times and say wow... i should have spent a little more and gotten something better ..... thanks guys!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't heard a lot about the nug, but what I have, it wasn't so great. First of all it offers v-rocker, which is rocker between your feet and at the tip and tail. Second, it is a channel binding system, so if you want anything other than burton bindings, you need to see if you can get the baseplate adapters. Ok so the reason the guy told you a 150 is like a 158 is because this board has elongated contact points, which means that the contact points were pushed out further than that of a normal 150. Also the tip and tail are shortened. The best way to understand this is to put it up against a 158 and you can see that the contacts points are nearly in the same place, but the 150 just has less tip and tail. 

I have a very similar board, the nitro swindle. I ride a 145 and I'm 5'7 190. I rode this board all of last season and I loved it. It could pretty much do everything, except powder. I had many a front flip from nose dig, but it was expected. The difference between the swindle and the nug is that the nug is rocker, where as the swindle is zero camber. The ride for me is fast, nimble, and poppy(could use more). Either way, depending on your snow conditions, it may not be the best mountain board, since thats what it sounds like you wanna do with it.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Along with the elongated contact points, the Nug also incorporates variable core thickness (thicker in the tip and tail sections with a thinner mid section) and tip and tail scoops. All of this in conjunction makes the Nug unique and allows riders to size down 8-10 cms. There are plenty of Nug owners who are stoked on the deck.

Having ridden the Nug, it's not for everyone so I'd definitely demo the board before buying it especially if you've only gone out 5x.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

No offense to ptapia but he does not really now what he is talking about. The Nitro Swindle is not at all similar to the NUG. The Swindle is a soft jib board. The Nug is a mid stiff all mountain deck with specific features to allow it to be ridden shorter. 
I have a 150 and I am 6'2" 185. I love the thing. It is stable as hell, quick to turn, holds an edge, amazing pop, light agile and so on. My other board is a 163 NS Premier. The v rocker helps give it float even at the small size and I am shocked by how stable it is. I have found very few instances of the nug not being enough board for me and those were really horrible conditions. 

The Nug has been getting great reviews. Mike Ranquet just rode one at Stowe and was blown away. If it is good enough for him I am sure it is good enough for mortals like us. 

All that being said... Would I own it as my only board? No. but since its my second I can fully endorse it.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> No offense to ptapia but he does not really now what he is talking about. The Nitro Swindle is not at all similar to the NUG. The Swindle is a soft jib board. The Nug is a mid stiff all mountain deck with specific features to allow it to be ridden shorter.
> I have a 150 and I am 6'2" 185. I love the thing. It is stable as hell, quick to turn, holds an edge, amazing pop, light agile and so on. My other board is a 163 NS Premier. The v rocker helps give it float even at the small size and I am shocked by how stable it is. I have found very few instances of the nug not being enough board for me and those were really horrible conditions.
> 
> The Nug has been getting great reviews. Mike Ranquet just rode one at Stowe and was blown away. If it is good enough for him I am sure it is good enough for mortals like us.
> ...


I'm not trying to compare the boards in terms of performance or flex in the least. I was trying to offer some perspective in regard to the style of board (elongated contact points) which allows a rider the ability to size down several cm. The shop guy told the OP that a normal 158 would be similar to a 150 nug. The 145 swindle I have wold be similar to a normal 152. That was all I was getting at. If I was misleading I apologize.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

What you fail to understand is that there's more to the Nug than vrocker and elongated contact points.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> What you fail to understand is that there's more to the Nug than vrocker and elongated contact points.


I understand that there is more to it than just v-rocker and elongated contact points, but I think that these two things are very important to consider when looking at this board. I was very interested in this board when I first saw it and I would love to ride one, but unfortunately Burton sent all the nugs on the main demo tour and not to my mountain. So all I can go from is the info I can find on the net and other riders that have ridden.


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, how did you spend $100 on a rental each time you went out?

I'm new my self and when I was browsing boards the Nug caught my attention as well, nice looking board. 

Quick question, what do you guys mean by "pop"?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rudso said:


> Wow, how did you spend $100 on a rental each time you went out?
> 
> I'm new my self and when I was browsing boards the Nug caught my attention as well, nice looking board.
> 
> Quick question, what do you guys mean by "pop"?


The ability/height in your ollies and or explosion off jumps. I find the nug's stiff tips combined with the light weight (easier to suck the knees up) leads to big ollies and "pop" off jump


----------

